# Question about Schaeffer



## cih1355 (Oct 10, 2010)

I started reading Schaeffer's book, _He Is There and He Is Not Silent_. He says that man is personal and finite so he is not a sufficient integration point for himself. What does he mean by this?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 10, 2010)

Think about man as a reference point to himself. How can he define himself?


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 26, 2010)

Man as a finite being cannot be the measure of himself as the Enlightenment thinkers hoped and posited. Which is why modernisms have partially collapsed into post-modernism. 

In order for Man to have standards by which to judge e.g. morality, truth, beauty, and all things ultimately, he needs a Personal Absolute. The God of the Bible is both Personal and Absolute being eternal and unchangeable in all His attributes.

Without a god (or the true God) modern Man is building on no foundation apart from himself (as Randy said). The Enlightenment experiment of the last c. 300 years has been based on the sand of Man's fallen, fallible and finite thinking.

If he is building on a false god (e.g. Allah) he is building on a false foundation.

The former is more obviously unstable than the latter because at least the Muslims have got something (erroneous) in place of the One Living and True God.


----------

